# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Welches Board fr Aufsteiger?

## Todd

Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum und surfe seit ein paar Monaten. Ich habe mich vom groen Tanker auf ein Fanatic Shark mit 145l runtergearbeitet. Ich komme inzwischen auch mal ins Gleiten (also ich berhole meine Bugwelle) und fahre mit Trapez. 
Beachstart, Wenden und Halsen funktionieren bei 3-7 bft ( ab 5 wirds etwas kippelig aber machbar) und ich bin momentan dabei Wasserstart sowie schnelle Wenden zu erlernen. 

Da ich bisher immer Material ausgeliehen habe und manches auch mal vergriffen ist an guten Tagen, habe ich mich mal ein wenig umgeschaut und ein paar potentielle Bretter rausgesucht, vielleicht mgt ihr die ja mal anschauen und mir sagen, ob das was fr mich ist?

Ich mchte auf alle Flle hufiger aufs Wasser, auch im Urlaub und dann rentiert es sich irgendwann eigenes Zeug zu besitzen.


Dieses mit 145l:
http://shop.surfkeppler.de/shop/arti...B12Veg.126G%26


Dieses mit 150l:
http://shop.surfkeppler.de/shop/arti...GFB12SH.105%26


oder dieses hier mit 146l , wobei mir das bald zu teuer ist:


http://shop.surfkeppler.de/shop/arti...PB12XC.122F%26


Joa, das wr meine Auswahl an neueren Brettern, ansonsten schaue ich immer bei Ebay oder Quoka etc. leider ist meistens nix drin oder die Leute haben irgendwelche preislichen Vorstellungen, die sich nicht mit meinen decken.

----------


## OnkelSam

Die Sharks sind schon super Anfngerbretter. Wrde ich aus deiner Auswahl bevorzugen...

Allerdings hngt das auch ein bisschen  von deinem Gewicht ab. Ich sage mal wenn du nicht gerade 90+ kg wiegst, dann werden dir die 150 Liter ziemlich schnell zu viel werden. Ist die Frage ob du da dann den Neupreis hinlegen mchtest.
Wir haben ja eh ende der Saison, du hast also den ganzen Winter Zeit, um dir ein gnstiges Anfngerbrett hier in den Kleinanzeigen oder auch bei Ebay zuzulegen. Mit etwas Geduld wirst du ein vernnftiges Angebot von 2008 oder neuer um die 400 € finden. Damit solltest du ebenfalls schnelle Fortschritte machen. Das gesparte Geld kannst du dann in ein vernnftiges Brett um die 120-130 Liter investieren, welches dich dann fr lngere Zeit begleitet (spter als Leichtwindbrett).

----------


## Schotstart

moin todd,
kann meinem vorredner nur beipflichten.
wrde beim volumen eventuell etwas nach unten gehen (auch abhngig davon, an welchem surfspot du bevorzugt fhrst). davon ab: check die kleinanzeigen hier auf der seite bevor du bei ebay stberst... :Wink:  
hier macht man eigentlich immer gute deals.
hauste

----------


## Todd

Hi,

danke fr die hilfreichen Antworten! Ich wiege so um die 95Kg, also muss es wohl so um die 145l haben das Brett.
Das Shark bin ich schon gefahren und ich mag es. Ich mchte auch bei Schwachwind fahren um verschiedene bungen zu machen, daher brauche ich auch ein Brett was bei 2-3 bft noch zu fahren ist. Das msste mit 145-150 l ja gehen oder was meint ihr?

----------


## OnkelSam

Mit 95kg sind 145 Liter nicht soo verkehrt. Hngt wie Schotstart schon meinte auch ein bisschen von deinem Revier ab. Auf Binnenseen kannst du das 145er bei deinem Gewicht auch weiterhin als Leichtwindbrett nutzen und spter noch ein kleineres fr die strkeren Tage dazu nehmen. In nem Stehrevier mit weniger Ben reicht auch weniger.

----------


## Todd

Ihr helft mir super weiter! 

Ja, so ist es, ich bin meistens auf einem Binnensee unterwegs und dort ist der Wind sehr big. Mit ist noch das Tabou Rocket ber den Weg gelaufen, in 145l kennt das einer von euch und wr das auch ne Option?

----------


## Schotstart

also der rocket ist mmn das beste brett fr 80% der surfer. nmlich die, die einfach nur schnell und entspannt gleiten wollen, an der halse basteln und einfach nur spa haben wollen.
das ding wird sauschnell. wenn du spter mal ne richtig gute finne drunter schraubst und ein schnelles freerace segel draufschnallst, versgst du damit fast jeden...

bei dem board wrde ich blind zugreifen, auch wen du dich anfangst (wenig platz vorm mast beim wenden usw.) evtl erstmal umgewhnen musst.

----------


## Todd

alles klar! Wie sieht es denn mit der Stabilitt also der Haltbarkeit der Tabou Boards aus? SInd die sehr anfllig? Die Sharks sind ja ziemlich stabil.

----------


## Willi Wusel

Hallo Schotstart,

habe den Rocket 125 l. Mit welcher Finne machst Du den Rocket so schnell? Ich nutze bisher nur die Originalfinne, die auch schon gut funktioniert, aber einen Kick schneller ist natrlich besser... :Happy:  

VG

Willi

----------


## Gruftie

Hallo, Todd,

bin selber um die 90 kg und fahre ein 150 Liter-Board mglichst auf Flachwesser mit wenig Wellen.

Marke ist im Moment wohl egal, da du dich, wenn ich so die div. Antworten lese, wohl schon marken-
mssig fest gelegt hast.

Ich weiss nicht, in welcher Gegend du wohnst, hier in HH findet demnchst die Bootsmesse statt -
das wre evtl. eine gnstrige Gelegenheit fr Vergleich/Preisvergleich!?

Viel Spass weiterhin!

----------


## Todd

Ja, ich tendiere in Richtung 1. Tabou Rocket, 2. F2 Ride/Hornet oder 3. Fanatic Shark. Mal schauen an welches der Boards ich gnstig am ehesten rankomme.
Ich wohne im Rhein-Neckar-Gebiet und komme nicht so oft in den Norden. Wrde aber schon gerne mal dort vorbeischauen, nchstes Jahr mit einplanen.

----------


## Itzig

Moin! Also bei mir sind es 96kg und ich habe mit meinem 145 Shark drei Jahre lang richtig Spa gehabt und alle Basismanver von der Wende bis letztes Jahr dann Duckjibe gelernt. Der Rocket soll vergleichbar haltbar sein - so zumindest die Aussage meines Freundes. Ich kann Dir den Shark fr den Anfang als auch fr den weiteren Leichtwindeinsatz nur empfehlen da ich ebenfalls hauptschlich auf einem Binnensee unterwegs bin (steinhuder meer). Jetzt bin ich allerdings auf ein 145 Fanatic Ray umgestiegen - mein shark ist also bald in den kleinanzeigen zu finden 8auch wenn es mir sehr schwer fllt)

----------


## lordofchaos

Ich liege auch bei rund 95kg
Bis 5Bft fahre ich ein 146er X-Cite Pro und drber hinaus ein 125er Rocket.

Alles in allem wrde ich fr dich ein Brett um die 145Liter nehmen. Wenn Du einen Rocket bekommst nimm ihn (egal aus welchem Jahr). Der Rocket ist sicherlich eines der am frhesten angleitenden Bretter.
Wenn Du ein LTD Version bekommst, noch besser. Macht sich in unserer Gewichtsklasse definitiv bemerkbar in Bezug aufs frhe Angleiten.

LTD ist allerdings auch etwas empfindlicher, aber wenn Du einigermaen sorgsam mit deinem Material umgehst, sollte es kein Problem sein (mein X-Cite Pro hlt seit 3 Jahren, ohne Blessuren und trotz Schleuderstrze)

----------

